
Jonathan Blow “Making Game Programming Less Terrible” Talk [video] - elisee
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWv_vUgbmug
======
mcbits
Any time someone complains about software startup times, I'm reminded of
Blender, which starts in a fraction of a second on my old 1st-generation i5
with a cold cache. That should be the baseline: If a program is less complex
than Blender, there is no excuse for taking more than 1 second to launch.

